
Electronic roadwork signs “hacked” in Ontario - jbeales
https://globalnews.ca/news/3886768/aurora-sign-hack/
======
jbeales
The article’s short on details - it’s not even clear if this was actually a
remote hack - I always thought you neede physical access to change these, (but
that once you have access making a change is trivial).

